# Topics > Agriculture >  Azure FarmBeats, data-driven agriculture cloud platform, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

Microsoft Azure

microsoft.com/en-in/campaign/azure-farmbeats

----------


## Airicist

Farmbeats: AI, edge and IoT for agriculture

Jan 30, 2020




> With Farmbeats, Microsoft is making data-driven agriculture simple and affordable. Watch this intriguing episode to learn about Farmbeats, a new Azure offering currently in preview and available on Azure Marketplace. Understand how Farmbeats enables partners to make farmers more efficient by providing visibility into how much water is in the soil, what the soil conditions are, how plants are growing, and more. Learn from Dr. Ranveer Chandra, Chief Scientist, Azure Global, about the amazing solution to the challenge of connecting to farms (leveraging unused TV channels!) developed by Microsoft. Hear how data is stored in Farmbeats Datahub and analyzed using AI and ML to provide valuable insights like where sensors should be optimally placed. Jeff Hollan, Principal PM Manager, shows how simple it is to use IoT  Plug and Play to connect a new sensors, drones, or robots to Farmbeats. Jeff demonstrates how easy it is for a partner to enable a farmer to view pressure, temperature, and humidity from a sensor on his/her farm using Azure IoT Central.

----------

